# Experience with shoulder dystocia??



## Luvspnk31

So, I'm pg with # 5. My 1st 3 were all average sz babies, 7 pounders. They were all term, and no complications. Baby #4 was much bigger, almost 10 lbs!! He was 4 days late, I did NOT have gd, and the thing is, he is STILL big. He's 3 and is as tall as a 5 yr old, and wears sz 6 clothes, just meant to be big. 

Here's my thing, my dr is already pushing me toward a c-section. I'm only 14+5 and I told her that I feel it's too early to make that decision. 

I'm considering finding a different dr, as this one is fairly young and I believe she is basing her decision strictly on what the textbooks say, not experience. 

Anyone have. Shoulder dystocia baby and then have no issues with the next one? She has referred me to a maternal-fetal specialist , not really sure what she is hoping to accomplish, but I said I would go. 

Just frustrated!!


----------



## Amalee

Ugh, sorry you're dealing with this! I don't know much about shoulder dystocia, but it doesn't sound like you have much trust in your doctor. That, to me, is a sure sign you should find a new provider. You don't want to be second guessing everything your doctor says!


----------



## DrMum

I had a shoulder dystocia with my son who was 9lb10. It was all a bit of a nightmare and very very scary. With my daughter, they planned to growth scan me at 35 weeks and then again before delivery and either induce or section depending on presentation and size nearer the time. 
As it happened I had a section with her for several reasons, none relevant to size though. I was glad my OB was willing to consider the options though and didn't just dictate to me.
14 weeks seems very early to be making delivery decisions to me! I would get a second opinion!!


----------



## babesx3

My 5th baby was shoulder dystocia, not due to size though , his was because of his position , he couldn't turn due to being wrapped in his cord, all my babies have been big (apart from my loss), so size isn't always the cause.. my first baby was my biggest at 10lbs 11oz my 5th baby 9lbs 3 oz , so they don't always get bigger ;-) . I would think a growth scan at 34/35 weeks would be more appropriate before making decisions about babies size...
Good Luck xx


----------



## rubberducky88

Me me! 

My son had shoulder Dystocia even though he was an average sized baby at 8lbs1oz (he was long and skinny as well :/) 
I was convinced my SD was down to factors such as epidural, not being allowed to move, my own fear etc.
They got him out with the macroberts procedure and pressure on my tummy.
He took 7mins to breathe and had to have a chest drain, cooling treatment and a cocktail of drugs for a week in neonatal.
Thankfully, he is now perfect.

I was determined with my second to get my perfect labour. I knew I could and would do it. I read hypnobirthing books to try and relieve my fear.
It couldn't have gone any different! 
I was having contractions from 6am - I was coping so so well with them, I even straightened my hair haha, I was walking through them and even playing with my son in between.
At 10.30am my waters broke and it all got a bit intense.
I arrived at the hospital at 10.50am already 7cm dilated.
Got to labour ward and I was screaming for an Epi (haha!), got on the bed ready for the cannula and just shouted "I need to push"
She was born at 11.17am

I got my drug free perfect birth!

However, SD is a very individual case, had I thought it occurred due to factors that couldn't been avoided then that may have changed my mind and I may have opted for a section.
In my case, however, I'm glad I didn't.

Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## Feronia

I would switch doctors for sure! It&#8217;s completely ridiculous that she&#8217;s guessing your baby&#8217;s weight at 14 weeks. Ultrasounds are horribly inaccurate in guessing fetal weight, and since you&#8217;ve had 4 babies vaginally, why would she think you need a c-section this time? NOT a good sign.

If you&#8217;re worried about shoulder dystocia, read about positions that help with it. Look into the Gaskin maneuver &#8211; which is essentially on hands and knees. In the event of dystocia, this position resolves it just about every single time. There is no medical evidence that c-sections should be performed based purely on ultrasound predictions for fetal weight, especially not ones based on how early you are.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Thx everyone! I end up switching to a different Dr. (Midwife actually) she reviewed my records and felt completely comfortable taking the wait and see approach. I'm currently 25+4 and she's been very happy with how baby is growing. At this point, I'm measuring spot on and baby looks good!


----------



## Feronia

Awesome, so glad to know you found a midwife! :D All the best to you!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I am pregnant with my 3rd and my previous two where shoulder dystocia so I think I'm having a section this time. My first baby was fine straight away but my little girl stopped breathing and spent 10 days in NICU. For me it's not worth the risk again. But there are a lot of things that increase the risk so maybe you need to see how many of the risk factor boxes you tick!


----------



## Fourstar

Glad you changed to a midwife who is going to respect your wishes. My daughter was born with erbs palsey due to SD and had paralysis in her arm which eventually recovered as most do. When I mentioned my anxiety about birthing this baby my ob basically gave me the option of section. He said there is no way of predicting whether sd will occur. I have read a lot since then and will probably have the section.

Only you, your baby and your family will have to live with the consequence of a bad birth not the doctors or midwives. I'm not advocating a section. My decision is based on many factors including the fact that I have little faith in this hospital being able to manage a SD birth. There have been so many cut backs to hospital budgets in my country that I think it is affecting the quality of care. If I was guaranteed that the person who will be delivering my baby was competent in dealing with SD I'd go natural but unfortunately there is no guarantee. The guy who delivered my daughter was in a panic. I suspect it was his first time dealing with a real life SD and at four in the morning there was only a skeleton staff so no real support. I was clueless on my first and put my trust in the medical professionals. I won't make that mistake this time.

Nobody will advocate for your child more than you. My advice is read read read, ask questions and don't be afraid to challenge the doctors/midwives. Your baby is too precious. Good luck.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Thanks for your response. I'm sorry you had such a horrible experience. :( I'm definitely not a "no c-section at all costs" person. If need be, I would def do one. My biggest issue was that she was pushing one so early. Also, had he been my first, I would def be looking at a section this time. Knowing I don't normally have issues with birthing, I'm feeling confidant with our delivery plan. I'm currently 30 wks, and so far I've continued to measure right on. If that changes, and baby decides to grow jumbo sized, we will revisit the section possibility. My mw works directly with a perinatoligist, so if I end up in the high-risk category, I feel pretty good about the care I would receive.


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad you managed to find a more supportive midwife hun. Heres hoping baby stays average size and you get a nice natural birth <3 xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

What a consultant told me was one shoulder dystocia doesn't mean you will have a second but if you choose to have a natural birth they will be more cautious. Induction and epidurals are huge risk factors but birthing on your hands and knees should open your pelvis up more to allow baby to come out hopefully freely!


----------



## bletherer

I had a shoulder dystocia with my first daughter. She was a small baby at 2.98kg. My second baby was 2.93kg another girl. I insisted on no induction and birthing in an upright position. she came out with about 3 pushes and no grazes. Thank God!
Due to have my 3rd baby..apparently a boy ...seems to be a similar size..aiming for another vaginal birth.


----------



## hollyrose

My first 2 births were shoulder dystocia. Both big babies, 9lbs 4.5 oz and 10lbs 10.5 oz. With the seco nd sd my son wasnt breathing and had to be resuscitated, had a collapsed lund and needed treatment in nicu. It was so scary that I opted 4 a cs with my 3rd. After the cs the surgeon advised that I had made the rite decision as my ds was 9lbs 13oz and they had to use forceps to get him out. Personally, I felt that the risk of having sd again was to great for me. Xo


----------



## twiggy327

my 2 year old had shoulder dystocia, they actually had to break his collar bone to get him out and his face was a big purple bruise for weeks. I felt bad for my little guy. They didn't catch how big he was (8lb10oz 22in, which really isn't that big) because my daughter was teeny at 7 lbs and 18 inches long. They are keeping a close watch on my tummy this time and don't think he will be as big as his brother was and haven't mentioned any C-Sections as of yet to me. You have a choice, I would wait until the last possible minute to make that decision


----------



## BunnyN

I agree with the others about looking into birthing positions. It is a problem that is often very easy to solve. IMO OBs are often really bad at dealing with it. MWs tend to have more experience.


----------

